# American Idol - Season 14



## gmcunni (Mar 19, 2015)

Not really impressed with any of the singers this year.

that prepubescent kid Daniel needs to go very soon

judges wasted the save this season, that guy Qaasim can't sing.


----------



## mriceyman (Mar 20, 2015)

Its still on tv?


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 20, 2015)

mriceyman said:


> Its still on tv?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



+420.!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 20, 2015)

Quit watching AI 2 yrs ago couldn't hack either Harry Connick , a real jackwagon or JLo. .


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 20, 2015)

The Voice is where it's at!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 20, 2015)

wa-loaf said:


> The Voice is where it's at!




Totally agree , talent is superior and the judges are interesting


----------



## dlague (Mar 20, 2015)

wa-loaf said:


> The Voice is where it's at!



+1 I like the format of The Voice

AI never really worked for me.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 20, 2015)

Warp Daddy said:


> Totally agree , talent is superior and the judges are interesting



I did like Gwen Stefani better than Christina.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 20, 2015)

Gwen was awesome , way better than i expected . i had low expectations BUT she turned me into a fan .

Xtina is a piece of work BUT has softened her edge a bit as of late


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 20, 2015)

The vibe on the voice and the good natured bs'ing and ball breaking among the coaches is phun


----------



## wa-loaf (May 11, 2015)

Canceled!


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 11, 2015)

Finally


----------



## gmcunni (May 11, 2015)

wa-loaf said:


> Canceled!





Warp Daddy said:


> Finally



i thought the news (my wife yelled up to me earlier today) was 1 more season?


----------



## steamboat1 (May 11, 2015)

gmcunni said:


> i thought the news (my wife yelled up to me earlier today) was 1 more season?


Yup one more season. Doesn't matter to me as I never watch it.


----------



## dlague (May 11, 2015)

Also never watch it, however, do watch The Voice which is much more entertaining IMO.


----------



## gmcunni (May 11, 2015)

dlague said:


> Also never watch it, however, do watch The Voice which is much more entertaining IMO.



if you never watch Idol how can you know that The Voice is more entertaining?


----------



## dlague (May 11, 2015)

gmcunni said:


> if you never watch Idol how can you know that The Voice is more entertaining?



I watched periodically it when it first came out season 3 and 4 then watched Rock Star and Rock Star: Supernova and finally The Voice


----------



## ScottySkis (May 11, 2015)

Warp Daddy said:


> Finally



!420! I used to watch years ago mostly to hav e something's to talk about to young hot women that worked at my old job . will not miss that show. It was OK at first but to many artist struggle out their who don't get TV chance because their orettyt by teenagers standard.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 12, 2015)

Warp Daddy said:


> Finally



+1 

It was dying a slow death


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## gmcunni (May 13, 2015)

CT wins


----------

